# 90-two vs. Px4



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm looking for a 9mm and am a beretta fan. My prob. is I cant decide between 90-two and Px4. Anyone with either feel free to give feedback. I am just looking for some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

While I can not comment on the PX4 in 9mm, I can say that in .40 it is a excellent weapon. I have heard that in 9mm it is not that great. I think that this may have something to do with the fact that it was made as a .40 caliber initially and then converted to a 9mm later. Historically when this happens the conversion is no where as smooth as the original. Hope that helps.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The PX4 is one of the few polymere guns I have shot more than once. It is a .40cal and is a fine weapon. Very accurate and trouble free. That's all I know about it. I would recomend it to anybody that has a interest in it. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

does anyone know i the 90-two was originally designed for .40 or 9mm?
i have heard that the Px4 was designed for .40 also which will def. be taken into concideration
thanks


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

avsmusic1 said:


> does anyone know i the 90-two was originally designed for .40 or 9mm?
> i have heard that the Px4 was designed for .40 also which will def. be taken into concideration
> thanks


I am glad I am not the only one who has heard that it was made as a .40 originally. I was starting to question myself. I think the 90-2 was a 9mm initially. I think it was for NATO use. I could be wrong though.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I have the PX4 in a .40 and love it. The interchangable backstraps gives it the ability offer comfort for different sized hands. The difference in recoil between a 9mm and the PX4 .40 is minimal. I shot my friend's XD9 then mine and could hardly feel the difference. 

Good luck


----------



## unit 582 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Px4 9mm report*

Have had no problems at all. Great weapon, the fit for me was perfect, and the performance is top notch. It feels like my browning buckmark when shooting, very little reciol at all, Its weight and size are very well balanced. No F.T.F.s, No stove pipes, shoots what ever I feed it, and the last tine I looked, Beretta is Including 3 mags and spedloader.I have shot the 90-two- it is also a great gun,heavier, and I did not notice that it was any more accurate. It is very cool looking, mighr just be my next purchase.


----------

